# "Growing up Sucks!"



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

awww too cute! Bentley used to sleep in the small space under my kitchen cabinets, every once in awhile I see him trying to get that huge body in a 6" space


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear confinscated the cat's bed --- and after three weeks he's already outgrown it. It's hilarious seeing him circle, circle, circle, lay down, fall out, huff and start over again.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! I don't want Winston to grow!!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Zoey used to love sleeping under the chair rungs and it took her awhile to stop trying to squeeze under/ tip over chairs.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

That's so cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

want to have a team of them...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awwwwww! poor little guy, he just wants in his cubby. 
thats so cute, thanks for sharing!!


----------

